# Why I less posting lately



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

why??? because I hardly got time to do.
here the new time consumate:

id: janet
sex: female (obviously..)
child no: 2
fav: biber, tartini, brahms, mozart, schubert, telemann, strauss, myaskovksy (well, she didn't complaint).

need to be in blue capsule for a while last week due to high bilirubin and she was 8 months old only when crack out.

well, Merry Christmas / Happy Holidays....!
:tiphat:


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh, wow, congratulations! Yes, I suppose that qualifies as "more important than TC." She's beautiful.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Congratulations! Good luck with your child and I hope you come back to the forum soon.


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations! You are blessed with a treasure and delight of a daughter. Nice to hear that you are getting her started on the masters already!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

American medics have a Billy Rubin - Billy Verdun thing they like to spring on elderly patients. Your baby was spared that at least. Congratulations on your number 2.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

great, great and thanks again.

yeah, There are billy that normally come out from newborn, due to blood changing thing. And there are abnormal due to something like infection, the mother also had infection history so it is preventive act.

btw, I monitor the forum as usuall but maybe less frequent as usual.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratz! Now there are four of you in the jurianbai household, which is a significant number because one day, you all can form a Jurianbai String Quartet (on period instruments).


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Bilirubin is actually a normal metabolic product of the body, although elevated level indicates abnormality and may cause jaundiced appearance. Congrats, jurianbai! She doesn't look like she's born premature. I hope she gets well soon and hopefully you'll be back posting in no time.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

This calls for a big fat "AWWW"


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Ditto, congrats from down under...


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Congratulations! Es una belleza!


----------



## Polyphemus (Nov 2, 2011)

Congratulations. Merry Xmas hope Santa comes with lots of good things for her.


----------

